# Looking to buy AR4



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

Really considering buying an AR4, been thinking for a while but might actually just do it. My two bikes that i am considering is the AR4 or one of the Trek Madones, got to go test ride them both but what is yalls opinion on the AR4


----------



## merlin4501 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Ar4*

I picked up the Felt AR4 about six weeks ago and really like it. The BB area is nice and stiff but not beat you up stiff. The bike is not super lite (18.5lbs) but rides like it weighs less. I think Felt has some deals going on now so you might cash in. The geometry is slightly different than the F series so throw a leg over one and see how it fits.Have fun making your choice !!

T


----------



## mudphalt (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey, I just got one last night.. WHOOO WHOOOO... The website lists it at 16.93lbs.. The bike seems to just want to go fast.. dont have alot of miles yet, actually just a few, but it hooked up incredibly... I was bouncing between the madone 5.2, roubaix, and cervelo rs.. This one was kind a spur of the moment, found by accident.. The wheels that come with it are OK.. they spin very smoothly, but I'll swap em for my trusty old DT's .. Anyhow.. All the bikes I rode felt good.. But the Felt , felt good and looks good.... Good luck with your decision. Keep us posted..


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

The AR frames are Fast. Faster than some TT frames.
Have you seen one in a shop yet ?


----------



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

*yup*

yea checked them out, did a bunch of research on the net, only thing that i have to do is test ride. rode the madone already but want to ride it again. then off to ride the ar4, leaning very much toward the ar4, hopefully it stands up to my expectations,


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

In my opinion you should wait a few weeks...the 2010's are coming out soon (see the other threads on here) and they are suppose to be some more choices and better price points...so it may be worth the wait if you can hold out....at the very least the 2009 prices will drop when the 2010's are out.

I'm in the same boat as you....I'm getting an AR in the next couple of months, it's just a matter of 2010 or 2009, depending on best overall value.


----------



## mudphalt (Sep 21, 2008)

Felt is having some sort of 09 clearance sale I guess in anticipation of the 2010's .. and my dealer told me the 10 's are having a noticable price increase.. So you may want to grab an 09 while you can..


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

I think your LBS is either misinformed or giving you pressure tactics...check out the 2010 thread, by everyone's account who are in the know from Felt, there are price decreases on the 2010's.


----------



## quanster42 (Mar 6, 2009)

not sure how this is carrying over to other shops, but my local shop has 2009 AR4s for $3000 (which is about $800 i think), which is a steal. i really like all the new options for the 2010 ARs, but the paintjobs are a bit too flashy and obnoxious for me...they kinda remind me of BMCs by the paint scheme. i really love my AR though...about the only thing i have a complaint about is the seat mast...i kinda like having options for that and the saddle clamp is a bit difficult to use. but overall, it's sleek, fast, comfortable and has amazing acceleration for an aero bike.


----------



## mudphalt (Sep 21, 2008)

Yo... I'm loving this bike 09 AR4... Wondering if anyone else who has one , what kind of changes have you made to it.. ?? I am thinking I want to go to a compact crank ( other bike is a triple ) what would I have to do to do that ?? just a new crank or a new f derialur too ?? Who makes their bars ?? look alot like easton ea30 wings ? I'm happy with the ultegra components, shift solid and precise.. the 105's on my other bike were smoother kinda cushy , where this are quick and solid .. but a little stiffer..PS this is my first real bike ..


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

For the OP: the 2010 AR4 will use UHM vice HM carbon for 2010, which should make the 2010 framest lighter than 2009. That said, I like the 2009 AR4's frameset's paint job better. If you have the $, you may want to check out the 2010 AR3. SWEET looking ride w/SRAM Red spec. 

Mudphalt: I bought my 09 AR4 for the frameset and am making the following changes in 2 weeks (just waiting on some last parts): 

- Complete DA7900 Group (except pedals and brake calipers)
- Zipp Contour SL handlebar
- Thomson -10 degree X2 stem
- Zero G Ti brake calipers
- White Jagwire derailleur/brake cables
- Speedplay Light Action pedals
- Zipp 404 clinchers
- Specialized Toupe saddle
- Arundel Chrono aero water bottle system

With these changes, I'l probably knock off less than a pound from the bike, but the point of this bike is aero, not weight - that's what my other 15lb. road bike is for 

Ultegra SL, IMO, is a fantastic group, but I have DA7900 on my other road bike and prefer its shifter ergonomics and under-the-handlebar cable routing. Most of my changes are purely cosmetic/personal preference.

If you're looking to make your stock AR4 faster, I'd recommend getting a good bike fit that will put you in the most aerodynamic position that is comfortable for you and dedicated aero wheels like Zipp 404s, Flashpoint 60s, or SRAM S60s.

Have fun with your new AR4!


----------



## mudphalt (Sep 21, 2008)

Ndtriathlete.. Thanks I'm loving it, its comfy, fast and fun.. One of my friends ripped into me for getting calling me a poser ? Im guessing cause I dont race, but Hey I'm enjoy cycling so why cant I have a nice bike.. Dont have too much in my life right now, so cycling kinda keeps me sane, gives me a way to unwind and smile.. Maybe he is just jealous cause he has a cervelo p3 and a madone and he actually does race, but that doesnt give him the right to yell and me and put me down.. Guess he is really not a friend.. But back to the point thank you for all the info, I am enjoying the new bike, And I do want to do some stuff too it , my dealer recomended the flashpoint 60's said any bigger and that wont help me, the 60 is a good all around size, and its' affordable compared to zipps, only a little heavier, but again I'm not racing professionally so who cares, if I do it's gonna be for fun anyway... and I have to get the ciamillo negative gravity brakes, just something I want, dont need , but hey after riding regularly for over 20 years now, I deserve some nice stuff,, right.... but I want the stainless ones, they supposedly have better stopping power, but more weight... . Thanks again


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

ndtriathlete said:


> For the OP: the 2010 AR4 will use UHM vice HM carbon for 2010, which should make the 2010 framest lighter than 2009. That said, I like the 2009 AR4's frameset's paint job better. If you have the $, you may want to check out the 2010 AR3. SWEET looking ride w/SRAM Red spec.
> 
> Mudphalt: I bought my 09 AR4 for the frameset and am making the following changes in 2 weeks (just waiting on some last parts):
> 
> ...



Do some research on this first. I did hear that the DA7900 requires
their lubed cables for the shifters. I wanted Jagwire at first too.
I'm not sure if this is right or wrong ,of if it is an issue as the cable wears??
But you should find out before you string up the cabling.
Joel


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

You may ant to see if you can find the SRAM S60 wheels instead of the FP 60s. The SRAM wheels are actually a lot lighter than the FP 60s and the hub is supposed to be a lot more quiet. I have a set of S60s, but haven't owned FP 60s, so I can't confirm about the hub noise, but I went with the S60s because of the lighter weight. In fact, the S60 wheelset with KCNC ti skewers come in at only 100g heavier than my 08 Zipp 404 wheelset w/Zipp ti skewers, but at half the price of the Zipps. That's lees than a quarter pound heavier split over two wheels. You probably already know this, both SRAM and FP wheels use an older 404 rim design as SRAM owns Zipp/Flash-Point. Probably can't go wrong with any of these wheelsets. I got mine on eBay at a steep discount.

Not sure why your "friend" thinks you're a poser just beause you have an AR4. While the AR4 is a nice bike, it's actually priced an spec'd more for enthusiasts than for racers. It's not like you're riding an AR Team in full Garmin kit. And even if you were, who cares. It's your money so do what you want with it : ) Just my $.02.



mudphalt said:


> Ndtriathlete.. Thanks I'm loving it, its comfy, fast and fun.. One of my friends ripped into me for getting calling me a poser ? Im guessing cause I dont race, but Hey I'm enjoy cycling so why cant I have a nice bike.. Dont have too much in my life right now, so cycling kinda keeps me sane, gives me a way to unwind and smile.. Maybe he is just jealous cause he has a cervelo p3 and a madone and he actually does race, but that doesnt give him the right to yell and me and put me down.. Guess he is really not a friend.. But back to the point thank you for all the info, I am enjoying the new bike, And I do want to do some stuff too it , my dealer recomended the flashpoint 60's said any bigger and that wont help me, the 60 is a good all around size, and its' affordable compared to zipps, only a little heavier, but again I'm not racing professionally so who cares, if I do it's gonna be for fun anyway... and I have to get the ciamillo negative gravity brakes, just something I want, dont need , but hey after riding regularly for over 20 years now, I deserve some nice stuff,, right.... but I want the stainless ones, they supposedly have better stopping power, but more weight... . Thanks again


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmm, I use Nokons w/DA 7900 on my other road bike w/out problems and I think the Nokons are not lubed cables. Are the DA7900 stock cables that come with the shifters lubed? If the Jagwires are problematic, I'll stick w/the stock DA cables, I guess.

I've noticed that DA7900 is a bit finicky. If the drivetrain gets too dirty, the shifting suffers a bit. I'll probably try lubed cables next time around. I'm pretty sure that SRAM Red requires (or shifts a lot better) lubed cables. Haven't heard the same about DA7900, though.

Thanks for the heads-up.



UpStroke said:


> Do some research on this first. I did hear that the DA7900 requires
> their lubed cables for the shifters. I wanted Jagwire at first too.
> I'm not sure if this is right or wrong ,of if it is an issue as the cable wears??
> But you should find out before you string up the cabling.
> Joel


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

The Scram 60 and FP 60 are the same wheel. Sram ownes Zipp.


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

I used to think that, too. If they are the same wheels, their weights should be the same. 

According to their respective websites, their weights are as follows:

FP60 front: 854g
FP60 rear: 1030g
Total: 1884g

http://www.flash-pointracing.com/fp60

S60 front: 828g
S60 rear: 922g
Total: 1750g

http://willyoumaketheleap.com/

Also, see this review (though for S80, still relevant): 

http://triathlon.competitor.com/features/on-test-sram-s80-wheelset/

My guess is that the rim is the same, but the hub is different? Not sure.



UpStroke said:


> The Scram 60 and FP 60 are the same wheel. Sram ownes Zipp.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

ndtriathlete said:


> I used to think that, too. If they are the same wheels, their weights should be the same.
> 
> According to their respective websites, their weights are as follows:
> 
> ...



I saw those figures too, we can probably concede that if they are not the same that many of their features overlap quit a bit. I would say 
that I would buy based on price and availability. One of my friends works at my LBS and he was trying to get the Flashpoints or Srams
earlier in the year and neither was available during the time he needed them so he went with Cosmic Carbone SL's on closeout. Employee
price for the Mavics were 575.00 a pair.


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree. Though the wheels may be slightly different, I'd bet anyone would be hard-pressed to tell the difference in a blind ride test.

I've heard good things about the Cosmic Carbones and at that price, those wheels are a steal. 



UpStroke said:


> I saw those figures too, we can probably concede that if they are not the same that many of their features overlap quit a bit. I would say
> that I would buy based on price and availability. One of my friends works at my LBS and he was trying to get the Flashpoints or Srams
> earlier in the year and neither was available during the time he needed them so he went with Cosmic Carbone SL's on closeout. Employee
> price for the Mavics were 575.00 a pair.


----------

